# Can't cope with my dog PLEASE HELP



## 123obbuddy (Mar 7, 2017)

my pup is 6 months old and it's like he's gone backwards. We'd cracked house training and he only ever had a wee accident if he was left for a very long time (9/10 hours through the night) he would lay in his bed in the kitchen with no problem and I would occasionally let him in the living room then back to the kitchen and he had no problems with this now all of a sudden he will not settle and cry and howls and scratches the door no matter what and will even pee behind the door and this will be only after 10 minutes 
I need him to be in a separate room for a break bcos my daughter will be playing in the living room and they both get too excited and I like him to get a break aswell 
At night he's started playing up aswell same thing, he just doesn't want to be left alone I don't know how to stop this 
He gets plenty of attention but it never seems to make a difference 
I'm at end of my tether with him I have a 2 year old daughter and a baby on the way and can't be doin with the stress


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anything changed in the household recently? Something that may have upset him?


----------



## 123obbuddy (Mar 7, 2017)

No since we've had him everything's been the same, I'm pregnant at the minute and he may just be sensing that now and not have done before?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's not likely at his age. See what else people say. There are some real experts on here so they may know if it's just a phase dogs go through at that age.


----------



## 123obbuddy (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok thank you 
I'm trying to preserve with him but it's so hard he was settling in so nice as part of the family and had a great routine but it's just all changed


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Dogs do have a teenage stage so it may that he's entered that. And don't worry, it doesn't last for ever!

This looks like a useful link:

http://www.fidosavvy.com/adolescent-puppy-behavior.html


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rather than shut him behind a door, use a baby gate as some dogs don't like to be enclosed. My lurcher doesn't.

How long is he being separated from the family (apart from bed time)? Could you put his lead on and get him to settle down on a blanket next to your chair so he can't pester your daughter while she is playing but isn't isolated? Give him a filled Kong to keep him occupied.

How much exercise and training does he get?

At his age he is likely to be a bit of a handful as they often take a few steps back in their progress. 

I assume he hasn't been told off or scolded when he misbehaves or weed inside as that can create anxiety?

Go right back to basics and look at the Sticky on Separation Anxiety for some tips and build him up to some calm alone time behind a gate.

Make sure he has been set up for success and had a walk or some mental stimulation, been toileted, has a Kong, etc.


----------



## 123obbuddy (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs and he will just whine and howl then wee all over when I'm upstairs even if I just nip to the toilet 

He will calm down once he's been in the living room so long but then my daughter doesn't leave him alone she's always pulling at him and pestering him so I remove him for a bit to give him a break he's only usually put in another room for 2 hours tops 
I am going to get him a kong today and some more toys so hopefully that should keep him entertained for some time 

I'll be honest he doesn't get walked as much as he should some days i just don't find the time but when possible I do walk him and he usually goes at least every other day And he's always in the garden 

Thank you all for your help and the teenage stage article has been great to read, i will try have more patience now I understand more!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm glad it helped. It does make a lot of sense when it's pointed out but I think a lot of owners don't realise there is a teenage stage.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

123obbuddy said:


> I have a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs and he will just whine and howl then wee all over when I'm upstairs even if I just nip to the toilet
> 
> He will calm down once he's been in the living room so long but then my daughter doesn't leave him alone she's always pulling at him and pestering him so I remove him for a bit to give him a break he's only usually put in another room for 2 hours tops
> I am going to get him a kong today and some more toys so hopefully that should keep him entertained for some time
> ...


It's REALLY important that he gets exercised every day. I don't know what breed he is but for a young dog only being taken out 4 times a week isn't ideal; for a 6 month old I'd doing at least one walk if not two a day, with play/training/mental stimulation in-between. Just being in the garden will do absolutely nothing for him. If you start exercising him properly and working his brain you'll likely see a big improvement in his behaviour anyway.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He needs to be walked otherwise you are setting him up for more issues as he grows and with another baby on the way you will presumably have even less time?

Maybe hire a dog walker to take him out on the days you know you will struggle.

What breed is he?

As for your daughter pulling him about etc. she really needs to be taught to leave him alone, otherwise you might have other, more serious problems to deal with. A play pen in the lounge for one or the other might work better as that way the dog isn't being isolated from the family for so long.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

He MUST be walked every day.Putting a dog in a garden is no different from putting him in another room in the house.
Boredom and frustration will enevitably happen.
Of course fully understand how busy you are with a toddler and will get busier with new arrival.
But,having a puppy/ dog was a choice you made and with that choice comes your responsibilities for the dogs needs.
It is not going to be easy.Also,as already has been said your daughter needs to be taught to leave the dog alone.The dog is not a toy.
Having a dog walker a couple of times a week will give you a break and be good for the dogs socialisation.Least with the nights getting lighter you can find the opportunity to take your dog on an evening stroll while your partner looks after the children?
Canarie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

123obbuddy said:


> my pup is 6 months old and it's like he's gone backwards. We'd cracked house training and he only ever had a wee accident if he was left for a very long time (9/10 hours through the night) he would lay in his bed in the kitchen with no problem and I would occasionally let him in the living room then back to the kitchen and he had no problems with this now all of a sudden he will not settle and cry and howls and scratches the door no matter what and will even pee behind the door and this will be only after 10 minutes
> I need him to be in a separate room for a break bcos my daughter will be playing in the living room and they both get too excited and I like him to get a break aswell
> At night he's started playing up aswell same thing, he just doesn't want to be left alone I don't know how to stop this
> He gets plenty of attention but it never seems to make a difference
> I'm at end of my tether with him I have a 2 year old daughter and a baby on the way and can't be doin with the stress


Its not usual for dogs to have a relapse in toilet training around this age. Often it can be us thinking they are completely trained
and reliable we often forget to ensure that they are reminded to go out, most often a crash course in toilet training again sorts it out.

Also has there been any change in his routine and exercise levels, I notice you say that you are pregnant? If he is not being exercised so much as he may have been before, or isn't being given so much attention in other ways, so not getting the physical and mental stimulation he may have been having that may not be helping. A bored under exercised under mentally stimulated dog can often lead to unwanted behaviour too. At 6 months when they reach adolescence can be a challenging time for any owner, even if they were pretty well trained before, you often notice that they may not be so good at obeying commands and doing things like coming when called. Carrying on with training sessions at this age is more important then ever, so doing some training sessions going through commands he may already know and adding new challenges in training can help. Often doing some training mixed with some play like chasing about and retrieving a ball or toy can wear them out more then just a short on lead walk as it provides mental as well as physical stimulation.

If the do have to be left, then providing them with interactive toys, like a classic kong for wet food and other things, or a kong wobbler for kibble can help as again it provides them with mental and physical stimulation and they can self amuse. You can use dry food from his allowance in the kong wobbler if on dry or wet food from his allowance with the kong classic, there are lots of other things you can fill the kong classic with too, for variety and to keep them interested. See link for ideas
http://www.kongstuffing.com/

Chewing is a good de stresser for dogs too, so providing him with safe long lasting type chews can help them self amuse and settle. Even when they appear to have finished teething at 6 months teeth are still settling into the jaws so often about this age they often start to chew things again so it can help that way too, as well as providing them with something to do.

If his walks have been less, then you can also do things like scent games, if you google dogs scent games it should give you some ideas of games you can set up in the house or garden to provide mental stimulation.


----------

